# Oban Scotland



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

Thinking of going to Oban in may have never been to Scotland before and cant seem to find out much info about oban i.e whats around and about we will have an 8 yr old with us who doesnt do walking (very far anyway). we would like to know where nearest shops are. the site we are looking at is the cc site.
would car hire be a possibility up there?
would appreciate any info at all as like ive said we have never been up that way before.  

andy & amanda


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Hello andy & amanda

Its a long time since I had to entertain an 8 year old so can't help with that one.
I can recommend Oban Caravan Park though. I believe there is a bus stop outside the gate which would take you into Oban. Plenty of tours or ferry trips available from there.

http://www.obancaravanpark.com/

Bit of background info on Oban here:-

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/oban/oban/

---
Steven


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have not been to Oban recently but it is certainly a beautiful area. There was a large carpark with plenty of room for motorcaravans, and it was free! The CC site has super views of the Isle of Mull. Hope that you have a great time there.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

thank you both for your replies. is that the cc park the site is called the north ledaig site.

andy & amanda


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

andy & amanda,

Oban is motorhome friendly for parking near the town centre. Shopping enjoyable. The tourist information centre has 3-4 coin operated broadband internet terminals, so keep MHF updated and fire questions when you are there! 

Interesting tidal rapids under the bridge between Oban and your site.

Unfortunately the Cruachan power station visitor centre doesn't open until Easter. 

Dave


----------

